

Search Engines as Leeches on the Web (2006) - iamelgringo
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/search_engines.html

======
Semiapies
Can we flag this as 2006?

Kinda wish he'd posted this somewhere other than somewhere supposedly devoted
to making web sites better for _users_.

